# Get bidding boys!



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Currently on e-bay up for bid. Kinda looks like an Aussie or a Kiwi.:jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

OMG!! that's an action figure of Cazna...   .. I don't care what they cost...I want one!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bahaha! It does look like Cazna.
I like how he's posing against a box of No-Coat UltraFlex! lol


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope thats not Cazna. Dont you know he is Cazna the clean:thumbsup:.

And at the moment I am Gaza the clean, work is a bit quiet so I spent the morning cleaning and sorting tools and the tool trailer. I even gave my small step stool a wash with the pressure washer.:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Holy crap! Quite the assortment there gazman.
Looking good!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks like you do a lil landscaping.. Did you put that stone and paver walkway thingamajig ? Looks like a nice yard:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> Nope thats not Cazna. Dont you know he is Cazna the clean:thumbsup:.
> 
> And at the moment I am Gaza the clean, work is a bit quiet so I spent the morning cleaning and sorting tools and the tool trailer. I even gave my small step stool a wash with the pressure washer.:yes:


Looks good. You and cazna would wince at my tools. But they work.

How do you like those offset handle knives?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes Chris thats my handywork. She designs I build.:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Looks good. You and cazna would wince at my tools. But they work.
> 
> How do you like those offset handle knives?



Those knives work really well for tracing behind boxes, if that is your thing. :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Nope thats not Cazna. Dont you know he is Cazna the clean:thumbsup:.
> 
> And at the moment I am Gaza the clean, work is a bit quiet so I spent the morning cleaning and sorting tools and the tool trailer. I even gave my small step stool a wash with the pressure washer.:yes:


You should of had a before and after picture of your step stool:thumbup:

Those damn things do get heavy after a while, while not super heavy, but it feels like a new bench for a while when you clean them.

And Cazna the clean is going to be pissed, when he see's how low the bids will be on him.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Currently on e-bay up for bid. Kinda looks like an Aussie or a Kiwi.:jester:




Dont think its an Aussie or Kiwi or they would be wearing shorts. Might be from Eastern Canada where its cold. Maybe it's a French Canadian.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Dont think its an Aussie or Kiwi or they would be wearing shorts. Might be from Eastern Canada where its cold. Maybe it's a French Canadian.


 Looks like safari clothing. Maybe he's African and doing some spacklin' on a pygmies' hut.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Here's Rambama. I picked him up online last year.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Ha Ha - good one mudslingr.

And you get top marks for presentation. :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hahah! Nice MudSlingr!
I like that warning sign on your computer! lol.
Im the drywall guy your mother warned you about! haha!


----------



## smithdavid (Mar 12, 2012)

Good job!!!!!




-------------
roofing contractor


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> Nope thats not Cazna. Dont you know he is Cazna the clean:thumbsup:.
> 
> And at the moment I am Gaza the clean, work is a bit quiet so I spent the morning cleaning and sorting tools and the tool trailer. I even gave my small step stool a wash with the pressure washer.:yes:


Hey gazman, it looks like the edge is curved on the short trowel . Did you mill it that way, buy it that way, or is it worn from use? Or am I just seeing things?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Hey gazman, it looks like the edge is curved on the short trowel . Did you mill it that way, buy it that way, or is it worn from use? Or am I just seeing things?


I bought it that way Slim. It is designed that way to allow over crowning to allow for shrinkage.


----------

